# Help!!!Brown Patch



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Well its that time of the year and it has already started, I have two small brown spots in my yard. Last year this stuff really jacked my whole yard up it even looked horrible thru winter. I thought I was gonna have to re sod the front yard. So what can I put on it to stop from spreading? any store in the Sugar Land/Fort Bend Co area that you would go to purchase? As always thanks for any advise or tips.


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.randylemmon.com/lawns/gardenline-brownpatch.html


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

His advice is a little old.... You can see it's from 2007.... It has changed some

First- stop watering
2nd - high nitrogen fertilizers/ syenthiitc will cause it....think about going organic
Micro-life makes and organic one for brown patch
http://www.microlifefertilizer.com/products/microlife-5-1-3-brown-patch/

The areas you are getting it are weak grass....try to start in that area

I would top dress with a leaf mold compost (Naturesway Resouce) in that area .....and through the whole lawn...... Instead of killing the microbs you end up increasing them and the good ones take over the bad ones and the yard gets healthier....

It used to get me next to the sidewalks leading to the front door..... I did this and it helped and kept the grass strong....

It can be a pain dealing with it year to year... But I went the long route and have been good for two years straight....

I personally think some of it is caused by yards crews too....spreading it from yard to yard....


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/answers4you/disease/brownpatch.html

Pay attention to the cultural controls they mention. Brown Patch is one that is best prevented, not fought.

I would add, on top of what they mentioned, is pay attention to when you water as well (you may still need to water from time to time as the fall proceeds). If you're watering when the temps are right for the fungus, you're hurting yourself.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Go to a nursery to get a fungicide. quick


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Does the fungicide need to be re-applied every 14 days? for what duration?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

tboltmike said:


> Does the fungicide need to be re-applied every 14 days? for what duration?


What does the label say?


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

goatchze said:


> What does the label say?


the A&M link says
Specific Fungicide RecommendationsFungicide 
(chemical name) EfficacyApplication Interval Example of Products 
(trade names) Azoxystrobin Good to excellent 14 to 28 days Heritage Triadimefon Fair to good 30 days Bayleton Myclobutinil Good to excellent 14 days Eagle, Immunox PCNB Good to excellent 21 to 28 days Terraclor, Turfcide Mancozeb Fair to good 7 days Fore, Dithane, Protect

To me this implys every 14 to 30 forever as it doen't limit the number of cycles. That would get quite expensive.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I think you missed my point. My point was to _read the label of whatever product you are using_. It will tell you. What you sighted was from the TAMU site, not from the label of a given product.

Example:

http://www.scotts.com/smg/products/Scotts/lawn_fertilizer/image/LawnFungus_Label_7_09.pdf

This product label clearly states no more than 4 applications per year.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Brown patch can be spread from one area to another.When you get yours under control,don't use your mower on another lawn.I read that and have gone with it from several years ago fighting the stuff.If it's true,I don't see how folks that use lawn services can keep from having it.A cat on the radio up here in Del Norte Tejas says that keep replacing yor sod with the newest latest strain on St.Augustine will help,because the new stuff is bred up to prevent brown patch or thatch.I dang sure aint going to change mine everytime they claim to have something better.I just replace bad places.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If you treat it this time of year the grass is still going to be dead.....as the grass is not growing....

So it's not like your doing much. As it will be late Feb to March before the grass can rebound.

I hate to see guys waste money.....


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Last year lost a 30 x 10 feet in St. Augustine at my barn and this past early spring dug it up and replaced with Hybrid Bermuda grass. I am finished with any carpet grass and tired of fighting all the problems with St. Aug. grass.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I like the idea of going all Bermuda,but around here in this blackland,chiggers eat me alive.If it weren't for St.Augustine,I couldn't set in the yard drinking my beer without dopping up.It's a joke with my family that as long as I'm around,you don't have to worry about skeeters or chiggers,I gott-um all.My buddy said to he77 with carpet grass and went all hybrid bermuda and is tickled scmittless over the results.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't guess I've ever heard of chigger problems in a well maintained lawn.


----------

